# Hello from Cologne



## Mormallor (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,

I'm Katrin from Germany.

I just startet to breed show mice in Chocolate, BEW and Piebald Broken. I´m a member of the german fancy mouse club DMRM.

Greetings
Katrin


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilkommen


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Katrin

:welcomeany


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Guten tag, Katrin. Wilkommen Sie!


----------

